

Repairing a TV with a cool hack - Kafka
http://www.lonelycoder.com/blog/?p=14
"Surprisingly the snooper worked at first attempt. I didn’t even care to check that I didn’t mixed up SDA and SCL. Apparently Murphy had other things to mess up that day."
======
bemmu
Not knowing much about electronics, I was surprised that it is actually
possible to write things to the chip without removing it.

------
CamperBob
That is a nice piece of hacking work. I'd lay 99.9% odds on that write-protect
pin being left floating. (Which would mean he'll have to go through the same
exercise again. He should have gone ahead and fixed it this time.)

+1 karma to LG for including that schematic. I will remember that little
tidbit of information the next time I'm shopping for a TV.

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah, that blew me away. How often do you see schematics for ANYTHING anymore,
much less a TV?

Most appliances still include a basic wiring diagram (helped me find a
corroded connector in my fridge once), but the circuit boards are usually not
diagrammed out.

